# .44 Mag Too Wimpy?



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

New Desert Eagle is a supercharged .44 Magnum in a semi-auto. Wondering which movie star will be the first to glorify this beast. Should be a pussy cat with that ported barrel, right?

Big and bad is here: http://thinkingafield.org/2018/10/magnum-research-429-de-pistol-cartridge.html


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My son has one of the oder ones and it is not bat to shoot, I would not want to carry it too far for a long time unless I was hunting with it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That will be a handful for sure. If you can make the brass easily or it becomes available at a reasonable price the gun may have a chance. At $42 a box of twenty it is doomed. A few will shell out the price of a gun but the price of ammo will be prohibitive to anyone doing much practice. Of the few that will carry it most will likely NOT be proficient with it.....just like a good percentage of those who carry now......


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd like to give it a go. Love the hand cannons.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i wont buy it but would like to shoot it

for hunting i will stick with my .45-70 govt for big critters and my AR rifles for the smaller critters

dont see it being practical for EDC,but if one did carry and need to pull it

i think that would be enough to scare even the bravest of bad guys


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> I'd like to give it a go. Love the hand cannons.


Absolutely I'd like to shoot it. But unless components are reasonably priced I'd never own one. How many 50AE's do you see.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I will stick to wheel guns.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Tater Chip said:


> I will stick to wheel guns.


x2. I will stick with the 454 casull.

can't hit nuthn with it but it fun to shoot an looks cool.

still 30-50 for a box of 20 though


----------



## steelhauler34 (Mar 28, 2019)

I can't imagine it's going to be that big of a deal a 44 Magnum revolver isn't that bad.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

